# Pics of our Maturing Dilute Fillies -- 1yo, 2yo & 3yo



## Jill (Jun 29, 2011)

Just wanted to share some non-fancy at home pictures of our home bred fillies. I love each of them so much and plan to use them in our program in the future






Bliss, golden palomino sired by DunIT and out of Hope (Buckeroo and Rowdy lines):
















Cover Girl, buckskin sired by Big City and out of Double, Double Bred Buckeroo (Buckeroo granddaughter):











Continued...


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2011)

Piper, silver smutty buckskin sired by Destiny and out of Sweetie, triple bred Buckeroo:











Infinity, smutty buckskin sired by Destiny and out of Double, triple bred Buckeroo:











And Piper & Infinity together (as they normally are):






Thanks for looking at my growing girls... we were also blessed with two double dilute full sisters to Infinity and Piper this year, and a double dilute 1/2 sister to Bliss


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 29, 2011)

Your girls are all maturing beautifully I especially love Bliss


----------



## ohmt (Jun 29, 2011)

They are all very beautiful girls, Jill! DunIt and Destiny have done a great job


----------



## Jill (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, ladies





Some of my best memories the past few years is the day these "babies" and our others were born


----------



## wrs (Jun 30, 2011)

cancel post


----------



## Jill (Jun 30, 2011)

It's surprising me that Bliss is a favorite here and on FB... I *adore* her and see lots of good features, but of the four, she is not my personal physical favorite -- but I think she'll cross very well to Destiny in years to come. Also, when she was born, I was pretty sure she was going to be sorrell... just for reference, baby shot of Ms. Bliss:


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 30, 2011)

What Beautiful Girls you've got there Jill!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2011)

You have some very lovely girls, I would be happy for any one of them them come and live with me!





Anna


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 1, 2011)

All three are lovely but I think Cover Girl, especially, wants to come live at Shiloh Farms


----------



## LAminiatures (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow what great girls. Cover girl would fix the missing color in my pasture. Love her.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 1, 2011)

About dang time, Jill!



You know the only reason I wade through all your political posts on FB is in hopes of hearing more about your horses, dogs and husband and you never oblige me.








Those girls are BEAUTIFUL and such unusual shades! Piper in particular is a stunning color and I love the heads Destiny is putting on his offspring. How tall are they? They look so leggy, especially in that last pic of Piper and Infinity. Also which horse is which age? Having not seen them since they were suckling foals I don't know who's who anymore.





Leia


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks, folks!!!





These girls range from about 30" to about 32"





I hope to get pictures of Passion, Ducky and Trooper before long, too





It's hard to get pictures of any of the "babies" here when they're not busy eating because they just want to be all up in your business or in your pocket (overly friendly and nosey!)


----------



## barnbum (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice horses!! Love flaxen manes.


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, Karla


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 3, 2011)

Gorgeous girls and I have to say there is something about Bliss too and that little face that just makes her stand out to me


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree Karina, it is something about Bliss' face/expression. And she has such a gorgeous eye! The others are good looking girls too, but Bliss just has something...


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, Karina and Stephanie! If we ever get internet access in the barn, Bliss will demand a tiara!!!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 5, 2011)

Jill they are beautiful for sure! Thanks for updating us. I was just thinking about your little Trooper the other day wondering how he was. Any driving plans in the future for these lovely girls?

Angie


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Angie





Trooper is doing well and will aim to get his pictures soon! He's a pocket pet for sure





For the girls, I don't think I plan to drive any of them. We have four driving horses and just trying to identify the best main jobs for the different horses. I hope to use these girls in our breeding program in the years to come. It's been a long time dream of mine to cross Destiny on DunIT's daughters, and vice versa


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 6, 2011)

beautiful fillies JIll !!! They are all so very nice but I have to admit I like bliss the most as well. Covergirl is a close second...


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 7, 2011)

Still all beautiful girls .... they look happy and healthy. They've matured wonderfully


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, ladies



I love my little lady bugs for sure


----------

